# Cage Decorations and what not :)



## Mamoth (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay well Hazel and Dudley are getting completely bigger cages tomorrow or the next day depends how I feel after work but anyways since there getting much bigger cages I feel like they will have a lot of empty space just waiting to get filled up by something so this is where you guys come in 
Any suggestions on cute things I could use to take up some space or just toys in general that would be great
Hazel is 2 years old 
and Dudley is 4 months so just keep that in mind because idk if some toys are better for older hedgehogs and not good for little young ones
Pictures or links of ideas would be great thanks for your time


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you have already?

Ares' cage has the standard stuff - wheel, food bowls, hideaway (an upside-down stackable plastic shelf) with a hedgie bag inside - and also a dig box (right-side-up plastic shelf of the same type) with fleece strips, two small fleece pillows (more for space filler/environment/climbing on than snuggling), a cat ball (the fully enclosed kind, not the kind with slits), a small fleece blanket, and one of my shirts. The latter two are just kind of crumpled up, he likes to burrow under and crawl through them.

At some point I'll be adding some sort of small stuffed animal (possibly sewing one). I don't know if there will be room in this cage, but I like the idea that I've seen some people do, which is to put in a shallow bowl with smooth stones (typically the colorful glass kind). It can be very pretty, and it works as enrichment/new environment. I recently saw those kinds of stones being sold at Joann's; I think they come in two sizes, and for a hedgehog, it would have to be the larger size.

You could also use coroplast + colored sharpies to make cut-out decorations that could go inside the cage.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It kind of depends on the hedgehog, too.

My Milly loooves to explore when she's outside of her cage, but she has absolutely no interest in environment enrichment inside her cage :lol: She completely ignores dig boxes, toys, and stuffed animals. Recently, I started giving her more hideaways and I think she really likes being able to choose a different spot to sleep when she wants a bit of a change. (Plus, she has given up liner diving since I did this!)

She has her igloo with fleece inside, a snuggle bag with fleece strips, a Leisure Lodge frog head with a fleece blanket in it (I posted a link to this in the reviews section), and then a pile of 2 or 3 fleece blankets. She will spend 1 or 2 days in one, then 1 or 2 days in another, etc. 

She also has a ceramic flower pot for if she gets too warm and wants something cool to rest on. I'll be upgrading that to a Chin-chiller this summer.

Some people get those silk aquarium plants for their cages, which would be cool in something like what moxie suggested - a bowl with pretty aquarium-type stones.


----------

